# how is the fishing at high falls state park?



## fishinjunkie (Jun 28, 2011)

What is there to catch?
Any bait shops around? 
any recommendations on good spots to fish?
I am in  North Georgia and we are doing fine with rainfall. Is the river and lake okay at High Falls?

Also,this is our first trip down there and we are going to camp -------- is this a good choice of a state park?

Thanks


----------



## Shane B. (Jun 28, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*

The fishing down there is Awful Just kiddin its pretty good!
 There is largemouth, flathead catfish, crappie and hybrid bass in there! I don't know about the camping but it seems to be a pretty nice place to stay!


----------



## spud (Jun 28, 2011)

I like camping there, fishing at night on the dock in the camping area is pretty good for cats and crappie. Baits shops are not far off.
 Are tou taking a boat? if not you can rent a boat but will need to take your on motor (9.9 or less) this has been one of my favorite spots over the years, good luck and have fun


----------



## Triple BB (Jun 29, 2011)

High Falls is a very spotty lake. Especially this time of year when its so hot. Great panfish population however, and the camping is actually pretty nice. There are small baitshops on almost every corner. Eat at Falls View restuaraunt, and make sure you stop by the little water park if you have time! Enjoy


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Jun 29, 2011)

I live one exit south of High Falls on I-75.  

At least two or three bait shops around immediate lake area.  I usually get crickets and some nice red wigglers at Falls View Store at the corner of High Falls Road and Box Ankle Road.  Another one close by is on Buck Creek road.  The store is on the right just before you cross the bridge.  You can see the Buck Creek boat ramp from the store.  You can put in at the falls or at Buck Creek.  I recommend Buck Creek.  Where Buck Creek comes into the lake is also one of my better producing bass areas.

The Towaliga river below the lake is way down.  I doubt you could even float it in an innertube.  I haven't been by the lake this week to see the level, but we have had pop up thunderstorms 3 or 4 days this past week. A couple of them have produced 1 to 1 1/2" of rain.  We are still in an 8-10 inch rain deficite this year in our area.

On the subject of food, one absolute must for your trip is to eat at Maw Maw Jo's Cajun Shack.  

Don't let the name throw you, it's the best authentic cajun food this side of the Mississippi, and Maw Maw Jo is the real cajun deal, straigh out of Houma, Louisiana.  

The Shack is in a small strip mall location (mostly empty).  It's on the right on High Fall's road as you are heading towards the lake just after you pass the burned out hardware store.  If you get to the bridge over the lake you've gone too far. You may miss it the first time  and drive right by (like I did) because it really is a shack.  They have one picnic table to eat at, other than that it's take out only.  Great shrimp and fried oyster Po boys, seafood gumbo, gator tail, crawfish etoufee, you name it, it's all good.

Hope you enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 29, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> On the subject of food, one absolute must for your trip is to eat at Maw Maw Jo's Cajun Shack.
> 
> Don't let the name throw you, it's the best authentic cajun food this side of the Mississippi, and Maw Maw Jo is the real cajun deal, straigh out of Houma, Louisiana.



x2


----------



## Jaycobb (Jun 29, 2011)

I pass that place daily and I wonder how in the world they stay open. No seating area and it's not much to look at, either. I guess the good food explains it staying open, lol


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaycobb said:


> I pass that place daily and I wonder how in the world they stay open. No seating area and it's not much to look at, either. I guess the good food explains it staying open, lol



There are times the line is 4 or 5 deep at the order window.  It is that good !!!!   I got a take home menu and I usually order my food and in the 10-15 minutes it takes me to gather my flock, get em out the door and drive the 10 miles to the shack, its ready.  Then my wife and I waste 15-20 minutes talking to Maw Maw Jo, I love her Cajun accent. I could listen to her talk all day and on top of that,  she is one of the sweetest people you will ever meet.

She recently started a facebook page for the shack and posts on there when she goes to Louisiana and brings back really fresh stuff. A week or two ago she brough back something like 300 or 400 lbs of crawfish and had a big low country boil.  I didnt get to sample any but my neighbor did and is still talking about  how good it was.


----------



## fishinjunkie (Jul 16, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> x2





WOW!! Taht was some great food. Fishing wasn't all that great but the food and camping were awesome.


----------



## killabeez321 (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember seeing my dad catch at least a 9# bass in one of the pools on the river below the falls but that was when I was very young and it is still one of my most exciting fishing memorys, i had to get the fish because my dad was fishing on a rock that was about 10 feet above the water I remember it was was very heavy and I can still see the pumpkin seed lizard in his mouth, but I cant remember much else about it,  since then I've been back only once and it seems like people getting on the rocks and hurting themselves has become a problem, so they are very strict about fishing below the falls but maybe thats just the impression I got, would like to go back though it is a beautiful place.....


----------

